

Change to rules governing federal courts will make life harder for patent trolls - thursdayb
http://www.insidecounsel.com/2014/09/22/the-judicial-conference-of-the-us-makes-small-rule

======
dang
Url changed from [http://boingboing.net/2014/10/13/one-weird-legal-trick-
that-...](http://boingboing.net/2014/10/13/one-weird-legal-trick-that-
mak.html), which points to this.

